# Wretched TV and Radio



## ReformedWretch (Dec 1, 2008)

Great stuff here:

Wretched with Todd Friel

I just subscribed and get the 2 hour daily podcast and free TV shows! Good stuff and worth the fee in my opinion.


----------



## Tim (Dec 2, 2008)

What is the bit rate of the TV broadcast when you download it or stream it?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 2, 2008)

...not sure


----------



## Shane (Dec 4, 2008)

Pity, I used to listen to them quite a bit. Living in SA I cannot justify the subscription. My money is better spent on books.

Will miss the show


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2008)

It's sad that it's no longer free, but it's one ministry I can support and I think deserves support. Without Living Waters paying for them they simply cannot stay on the air without listener support.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 4, 2008)

The radio show is still available for free as a podcast if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a free podcast but I am not sure if it's all 2 hours. I joined up as a member day one so I didn't test the free one out.

-----Added 12/4/2008 at 05:39:54 EST-----

Here is a small clip from the TV show (Edit: There is a quick picture of Jesus in this clip FYI!!!)

[video=youtube;oJ2KdN8QQ6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ2KdN8QQ6M[/video]

-----Added 12/4/2008 at 05:54:07 EST-----

I've written to Todd and asked him to consider no longer using images of Christ in the TV shows. I hope he replies.

-----Added 12/4/2008 at 06:29:04 EST-----

Well, I am in their chat room and recommended reformed directories and one member e-mailed an OPC church in his area! That's pretty cool.


----------



## Shane (Dec 5, 2008)

The free podcast is only the 15 minute taster/highlight.


----------

